# Tintenstrahldrucker - Nur welcher?



## Xenius (4. September 2003)

Halloooo,

Mein 890er Epson hat wohl den Geist aufgegeben, macht nich wirklich was (obwohl es irgendwie ärgerlich ist ) da ich mir eh einen neuen zulegen wollte....
Bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig welcher denn der Richtige für mich wäre!

- Din A4
- drucke viele Grafiken & Photos
- brauche keine extra Slots für irgendwelche Speicherkarten o.ä.
- USB (mittlerweile ja scho Standard *g*)

Bis jetzt bin ich mit Epson immer ganz gut 'gefahren', hatte allerdings gelesen das Canon mittlerweile für Photos auch ganz gut sein soll...

Also,
Frage:
Welcher ist 'der Richtige' ?

Epson Stylus Photo 830U
Epson Stylus Photo 915
Canon i850
Canon i950

oder gar ein anderes Modell? 


Viele Grüße & dank im vorraus

Dav


----------



## blubber (5. September 2003)

Hi,

also ich hab mir erst letztens den Canon 550i gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Überzeugt haben mich ca 8 Tests verschiedener Fachzeitschriften, bei denen der Drucker stets mit einer Bewertung von sehr gut bzw. gut abschnitt.

bye


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. September 2003)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass der Canon 550i der "richtrige" wäre.
Ich werde ihn mir auch holen, sobald ich Geld habe, vorallem da
er in edlichen Test sehr gut abschneidet hat.


----------



## Xenius (5. September 2003)

Hab mir jetzt den i950 bestellt, ist zwar was teuer, aber man holt sich ja nich jeden Tag einen Drucker, die Testdrucke haben mich überzeugt, bin begeistert!


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Würde sagen das war ne gute Entscheidung!
EPSON sind echt sch***, da werden de Patronen mit Vakuum betrieben, d.h. nach dem ersten einsetzen nicht mhr rausnehmen, sonst sind die kaputt.

Canon macht ganz gerne mal Problemem mit den Druckköpfen, aber wenn du regelmäßig druckst sollte das kein Problem sein -  Hauptsache du kannst den Druckkopf auch austauschen, es gibt Modelle von Canon wo das nicht geht und das ist ziemlich schlacht!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

